# Terrified Dog Found Locked In Bin Cupboard.



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

DO YOU KNOW WHO OWNS THIS DOG?
http://www.enfieldindependent.co.uk/news/13500886.Terrified_dog_found_in_locked_bin_cupboard/

Please share.x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shared to facebook, poor little dog, wonder if he was stolen and dumped in that cupboard


----------

